# FL - fall mullet run fishing



## HRCHLab (Jan 14, 2008)

Would like to try fishing the “mullet run” on Florida’s east coast this fall. 

Anyone have any first hand knowledge or recommendations. Guides, how to, lodging, etc. Anything that would help in the planning of trip. 

Probably do a guide for a day, then rent a boat, and give it a try ourselves. 

Jim


----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

Your going to target a baitfish?

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

No recommendations, but I have heard it is fun and you never know what you will catch 



deagansdad1 said:


> Your going to target a baitfish?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


You fish for the fish that eat the mullet.


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

deagansdad1 said:


> Your going to target a baitfish?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


Absolutely target baitfish!
Light tackle - tons of action - great bycatch - a freezer full of bait - and salty snackers for the smoker

If you don't do mullet, sardines, mackerel, herring at least once in life yer missing out!


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

HRCHLab said:


> Would like to try fishing the “mullet run” on Florida’s east coast this fall.
> 
> Anyone have any first hand knowledge or recommendations. Guides, how to, lodging, etc. Anything that would help in the planning of trip.
> 
> ...


Your plan is good to go with a charter and then a rental. Wish I could help with a guide but I do this kinda fishing in the pan handle.

Smoked mullet tastes fine. I like smoked whitefish a little better, but not much.


----------



## Stillkickin (Jan 7, 2018)

It’s on my bucket list also, if you’ve not heard of this run check this out:


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

If that doesn't make you grab yer stiff rod, nothing will!!!

I'll never forget the day I turned a sardine into a thresher shark out in Santa Cruz. Only fished for a couple hours and the freezer got its fill. It was my 2nd time fishing on a kayak! It's they day I learned why a gaff & a bat are must-haves😅


----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

Ah I see


Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Mullet are hard to catch on hook and line. They eat seaweed. You are better off throwing a net.

I have heard they fight good for their size.

I know someone that could fill a flat bottom boat in a night near Tampa. (throwing a net)



Good luck.


----------



## HRCHLab (Jan 14, 2008)

Northernfisher said:


> Mullet are hard to catch on hook and line. They eat seaweed. You are better off throwing a net.
> 
> I have heard they fight good for their size.
> 
> ...



When I speak of the “mullet run”, I’m talking about all the predator fish that follow there migration, and prey on them. 
Tarpon, Jacks, Snook, sharks, all these great fighting game fish come to the shallows and beach areas to feed on the mullet. 

From what I understand, it’s a great time to fish.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

You can catch them on small hooks baited with pillsbury crescent roll dough. Fried mullet are amazing when fresh. Fight great on a noodle rod and light line.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Yea this...fried mullet is good stuff.


----------



## 153 Fish (Sep 18, 2021)

Mullet run is just starting here in the Sebastian area. Really no need for a guide, just pull off A1A, over the dune to the beach and kiss your rotator cuffs bye-bye. Sharkin is prime right now. Tarpon, snook, blues, huge jacks and smacks are thick as well. Mornings at day break you’ll see a violent explosion of predation that few have experienced. 
PM me if you want any further clarification.
Here one from yesterday morning.


----------



## HRCHLab (Jan 14, 2008)

153 Fish said:


> Mullet run is just starting here in the Sebastian area. Really no need for a guide, just pull off A1A, over the dune to the beach and kiss your rotator cuffs bye-bye. Sharkin is prime right now. Tarpon, snook, blues, huge jacks and smacks are thick as well. Mornings at day break you’ll see a violent explosion of predation that few have experienced.
> PM me if you want any further clarification.
> Here one from yesterday morning.
> View attachment 787712



Check ur messages


----------

